# Toshiba Satellite Pro C870-19N auf Windows 7 downgraden [Hilfe]



## Pleusch (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein C870-19N mit Windows 8 drauf.

Ich habe mir eine Windows 7 sicherheitskopie gebrannt und wollte nun vom Laufwerk des Notebooks aus Booten.
Nun sagt mir das Notebook folgendes:

Media chek Fail

Die DVD ist in ordnung mit der Orginalen gehts auch nicht.

Weis jemand wie ich den mist darunter bekomme??? Ich verzweifel so langsam...

Mfg Pleusch


----------



## drrobbi (6. Juni 2013)

1) Starten Sie das Gerät und drücken Sie F2, um das BIOS aufzurufen

2) Gehen Sie zur Registerkarte "Sicherheit" und deaktivieren Sie "Sicherer Start"

3) Gehen Sie zur Registerkarte "Erweitert", wählen Sie "Systemkonfiguration" und ändern Sie den Startmodus von "UEFI" in "CSM"

4) Drücken Sie zum Speichern und Beenden F10

Deine frage ist zwar sehr alt, aber ich hatte das gleiche Problem und habe die Lösung gefunden und möchte diese Teilen  bin ja nich so

mfg
DrRobbi


----------

